# Too much space marine?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

After reading the blood angels omnibus, ultrasmurfs omnibus, grey knights omnibus and now just 30 pages into the soul drinkers omnibus (all in a row) I'm finding the going tough, not because i don't like what I'm reading, I just feel a bit over space marines in general! Well at least loyalist ones. I think I need to break up my 40k reading now. I might stop where I am and find something non-loyalist space marine to read, something IG or at least chaos marine. So I ask the question:

have you ever got a bit over space marines?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes very much so. it would be nice to see something not SM or Guard.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

could always go old world it your tired of sms. No Sms there.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I enjoyed reading some of the Word Bearer's series. Seeing it from the other perspective is surprisingly awesome. But after reading the Ultramarines omnibus and the Grey Knights omnibus I have to say I am enjoying the Eisenhorn omnibus more than those combined. Sure the Astartes are cool but after a while its the same general concept. Superhuman zealot beats impossible odds and kills trillions of enemies or easily kills any enemy that face them. 





When Eisenhorn discovered Mandragore of the Emperor's Children in the first book it was awesome. It was great to see it from a non-Astartes that wasn't in a "OH MY GOD ITS THE JONAS BROTHERS AND EDWARD CULLEN IN ONE OF THE FUTURE" way (Yes I trademarked that) and even the sight of the tainted Astartes scared the living shit out of everyone there. Bequin ran away, Eisenhorn shit his pants, Aemos was probably doing calculus in his head and that Arbites guy couldn't stop staring.

[END SPOILER]

We need more fluff on the Eldar or some of the other races. They should definitely do more on the Inquisition. But that would put them in the same situation as the SM after a while. But definitely the Eldar / Dark Eldar. After reading so much about the SPEZ MUHREENZ it seems that they have lost that cool or wow factor. Now it's kind of like "Oh look ANOTHER dude that is more robot than human who is a righteous narrow-minded egotistic douche-bag in over sized mechanical man diapers."


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah sometimes I get a bit tired of reading about the loyalist Space Marines but sometimes its a struggle to find anything else to read. Theres not that much material outside the sm and ig. Im looking forward to the Eldar book coming out, but i would be curious to see how you would go about writing a novel from the point of view of the tyrannids or the necron


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

You couldn't write a book from the pov of tyranids. They are a hive mind, little more than mindless killing swarms. Necrons? Hhmmm how would you even tackle that one? +1 for some eldar/dark eldar series. I am begging for someone to write a chaos thousand sons trilogy! Please!


----------



## VIVIsectVI (Jan 22, 2010)

I've grown a bit tired of all the SM fiction. IG is a little bit different, but I still would like to see a little bit more variety. I do sort of like SoB but I would like to see a deviation from the loyalist perspective it is still similar to the SM. More Eldar stuff would be great, or even possibly Tau. I would love to see Orks also, but that might be a difficult read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Eldar are getting their own series starting with Path of the Warrior, then recently confirmed Path of the Seer, then who knows.

A Tau series would be interesting, hopefully one of the BL authors will rise to the challenge at some point.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Chaos thousand sons trilogy!!! And Dan or Graham to write it!!! Ahhh we can all dream... I also think that dark eldar would be cool to flesh out, but considering what they get up to I'm tipping the novels would be pretty R18+ rated. They do some sick stuff, and we love them for it!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I generally avoid Loyalist Space Marine novels, they seem to have ultimately similar plots and the the same old 'good guys' Astartes. I don't think I would really enjoy the Ultramarines or Blood Angels omnibus' for example, so I simply avoid them.

Chaos Marine novels however are a different story, the plots are generally good and the characters are enthralling. _Storm of Iron_, _Lord of the Night_, and the Word Bearers series as examples.

I think the upcoming Eldar trilogy is a step in the right direction and if done properly will be a fantastic edition to the Black Library. Aside from that I really think that the Black Library need to take a step away from Loyalist Marines, we have enough of them. A Dark Eldar novel, going by how they were portrayed in _Dark Disciple_ would be fantastic, if anything I would ask for that, Reynolds portrayal of them was spot on in my eyes. Also a Tau novel would be perfectly plausable and could work well. Just some random standalone novels, like _Daemon World_ would be good, and although I didn't particually enjoy the book, it was a breath of fresh air from the usual trends of the novels. Maybe something including the Exodite Eldar could also work well?

I dont think we'll be very lucky in this regard though, Black Library seems to be very conservative in its plots; Space Marines, Space Marines, and more Space Marines. After all Space Marines are very popular among gamers and background enthusiasts alike, and writing about them makes Black Library more money, a shame really because the 40k galaxy is such a diverse and unexplored place, such untapped potential...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Storm of Iron was great! And parts of dead sky, black sun that involved Honsou and the infighting between the other Iron Warrior warsmiths... Looking forward to getting into some more chaos marine novels. Has Mcneill said anything about sone more Iron Warrior novels?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, when reading his blog not to long ago he mentioned a novel called Iron Warrior, which I imagine will follow Honsou. Isn't he also going to have a novel with both Uriel and Honsou fighting it out in Ultramar? If I remember correctly, it will involve something like fifty thousand traitors (I HIGHLY doubt that means pure Space Marines, the way Honsou is going lately most of them will be cultists).

Also, the first short in Heroes of the Space Marines is based around the Iron Warriors, and involves someone else who is rather famous.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Graham McNeill has confirmed that the next Ultramarines novel, The Chapter's Due, revolves around Honsou and his Iron Warriors invading Ultramar. Can't wait to see Uriel's reaction to The Newborn.

But ill miss Onyx (Why did he have to die!, he was awesome!)

As for Xenos novels the only two races that can't be written about, at least from a pov, are the Necrons and Tyranids. Nothing stopping them from writing about Orks, Eldar, Tau and Dark Eldar. A DE novel would be amazing, and would most likely end up as my favourite novel.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Nothing stopping them from writing about Orks, Eldar, Tau and Dark Eldar.


An novel from the perspective of the Orks wouldn't really work. Imagine reading a whole novel with phrases like "Ooz iz da pink fleshy ting out dere with the bigga dakka?!" - It would get very irritating after just a few pages!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dunno about that. Could still be interesting, perhaps make the main character like Nazdreg, fluent in Imperial Gothic.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I must admit that I did enjoy reading what Chaos was doing in the Ultrasmurfs omnibus. I had one hell of a time getting through the first book though. It seemed a little bit dry for me. The second part got better and then when Chaos was introduced it was like being hooked on crack. I liked Uriel and Pasinus? but the Iron Warriors and the seige that was ongoing and the unfleshed ones were just spectacular.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I here that there is going to be a series of Eldar based-novels by Gav Thorpe, which should be good, considering his experience with Elves...

On the otherhand, back to topic, Space Marine novels are ok, but unless its the Horus Heresy I usually dont bother, I mean, they are too righteous and is harder to relate to than say... a guardsmen clawing out his eyes and sticking his lasgun into his mouth just as he sees a Bloodthirster... that said, I do enjoy Mechanicus, Sisters of Battle and general Inquisition based.

As for overkill? Well.. yes... obviously. I mean, there has been 'Space Marine Battles' and 'Space Marine Heroes' iirc announced within a short time... seriously... although the upcoming Kreig book, looks with caution, FUCKING amazing...


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

There is variation if you look for it, fairly interesting novel set on some obscure craftworld think it was by McNeill, also read two fairly decent novels about Rogue Traders and the Arbiters books are good. Also Kill Team, whilst from the Last Chancers POV, is largerly about the Tau.


----------

